# R.I.P. Skye ??.??.07 -- 10.25.07



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

I didn't have her for very long, but she was the sweetest little rat I've ever met, very playful and loving.

I'll always miss her and love her and I hope she enjoyed her last few weeks with me and that I made her happy.

Rest easy, Skye, you're troubles are over now <3


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Aww, I'm so sorry. 

She looked so sweet...

How did she pass?


----------



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

This is a copy and paste explanation from another conversation, but Im tired, so here:
I was at school when she passed away but I'm sure it was from some sort of respiratory problem she had, where she just didnt seem to be breathing right. She was taken to the vet for it and given a shot a few days ago where afterwards, both of my rats seemed fine, but yesterday afternoon she started breathing strange again and when I got home from school she was gone.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sorry about your baby. She was so pretty.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Omg. Im sorry. Loosing things close to you is the hardest thing in the world. Im sorry for you and Kenya.


----------

